# Combining Hives Advice?



## thegoldenroad (Jul 16, 2013)

I need to combine 2 weak hives ( one with laying workers that I will remove) with 2 stronger hives that are queen right. The strong hives are bringing in nectar to their supers. 
Is it okay to put the one deep box of bees from the weak hive on top of the supers of the strong hives with newspaper in between to do the combining? Otherwise not sure what to do with the supers of the strong hives while the combining process is taking place.
Thanks for any advice


----------

